# Toro 832 year and wheel/tire question



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Good evening! I have a repowered 8hp Briggs 832 I can’t seem to pin down a year for from the parts diagrams on their site. I would also like to raise the rear a bit since it hangs particularly low in the booty and bottoms out. Has stock 13x6.5-6 Goodyears with a little dry rot I would like to put 15x5-6 Carlisles on. How do I take the wheels off? I think I see a cotter pin and a nipple looking thing coming out of wheel. Has engage-able mechanical type power steering 

Model 31823 with a 300878 serial from what I can make out. What year is the unit?

thanks!


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

AHA! Dug deeper and found out she’s a 1973!

alright so that leaves how to I change these tires/remove them and are they tubeless?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

When the time comes, take wheels to a tire shop and have them break the beads. Tires this old will not break easily. I used a sawzall and then wire cutters to get mine off. Never again.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

here is the wheel diagram for a 1974 model (strange that Jacks site does not list the 1973 model ??)






Toro 31823, 832 Snowthrower, 1974 (SN 4000001-4999999) Parts Diagram for WHEEL ASSEMBLY


Toro 31823, 832 Snowthrower, 1974 (SN 4000001-4999999) WHEEL ASSEMBLY Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com





edit: I just checked the Toro site and it does not list any parts diagrams for this model for 1973, only starting with 1974. I guess Toro just winged it for '73 models !!)


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would go with the XTrac by Carlisle ......


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

How do the wheels come off? Just those pins?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

oldschool77 said:


> How do the wheels come off? Just those pins?


Correct; Pull the lynch pins to release the wheels from the axle.

this thing is worth its weight in gold for breaking beads, dismounting and mounting. 
Mini-Tire Changer


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Never knew they had ones for this small lol. Saw a Youtuber use a bottle jack and his patio lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Use the 20% off coupon, like 36.00 ... well worth it ... Even with the mini tire changer, you will need a good tire lube, as well as pick yourself up some good 45 degree and short valves, as well as a valve puller. Just be careful pulling the angled vales, as you can damage them if not done properly. A heat gun is also helpful to warm up the small tires, as they go on better when warm and lubed. Also a small strap ratchet, to put around the tire to give initial seal. Screwing out the valve on initial seal bead is helpful.

You'll get the hang of it in short order.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks! I have the bead lube and straps ready to roll. I should replace those valves while I am at it as well.

Matt


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some people use a large vice to squeeze the tire to break the bead. That HF tool is well worth it if you plan on doing more than the two. Getting them on is the hardest thing in my experience. I have not done many but there are times when paying a tire shop $20 would have been well worth it. 

As far as removing the wheels from the axle it looks like a cotter pin in the Jacks diagram. The wheel in the diagram is splined. I hope they are not rusted on. If so soak in a good penetrating oil over night. I have had the best results with Free All or Sea Foam Deep Creep. Some heat will not hurt either. The heat will actually make it easier to remove the wheel. Take the valve out of the stem to let all of the air out before you do it.

Good Luck.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks!

Being one of those power steer sorta models I would love to get into those axle mechanics while I am in there as well to make sure they are super lubed and smooth as my right side one doesn't always like to engage properly.

I'll pull it out tonight and mess with it and let you guys know. I am concerned as the previous owner wasn't great about taking care of it and it wears the original Goodyears. Since I don't plan on doing this more than once I am leaning on my local townfaire tire most likely plus I'll get the new stems etc. However getting them actually OFF is on me lol


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah that spline concerns me as i see a ton of nooks and crannys for rust and moisture to get hung up. If I can't get it off I have some other options but a little heat will help too


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dang I just saw the Carlisle X Trac oneracer and they look sweet in this size tire profile. The Snow Hawgs were about $15 less a tire and I have them on a Noma 9/27 and liked them. I will absolutely check out your suggestion though


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Well the good news is that nipple piece is a lube port and the wheels came off very easy and we’re not rusted on. Goodyears are leaking probably from the minimal dry rot and they came unseated actually with a bench vise. Being the sidewall style and height they were a quick trip in the vice got them unseated pretty easy. Will most likely go the tire shop route


----------

